# Driver side front and head airbag deployed for no apparent reason while driving



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

Tonight on i80 in NJ, my front driver side and head airbag deployed for no apparent reason. I was on the fast lane on the highway when suddenly the airbags deploy and the car shuts off almost causing a pileup. What could possibly cause this to happen?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ZIGGURAT89 said:


> Tonight on i80 in NJ, my front driver side and head airbag deployed for no apparent reason. I was on the fast lane on the highway when suddenly the airbags deploy and the car shuts off almost causing a pileup. What could possibly cause this to happen?


Check this.


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

Is this a common problem? I didn't hit any sort of pothole, on a smooth rolling highway.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ZIGGURAT89 said:


> Is this a common problem? I didn't hit any sort of pothole, on a smooth rolling highway.


I am sorry... check this.


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks Technic. My car being a year 2000 model is not included in this recall and I didn't hit a pothole.


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

ZIGGURAT89 said:


> Thanks Technic. My car being a year 2000 model is not included in this recall and I didn't hit a pothole.


\

i have a 99' 323i... same problem.. but i hit a pothead in the highway in NJ


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

kevmo said:


> \
> 
> i have a 99' 323i... same problem.. but i hit a pothead in the highway in NJ


you hit a "pothead"?? :yikes: :rofl: J/K :angel:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Dirtboy said:


> you hit a "pothead"?? :yikes: :rofl: J/K :angel:


 :rofl: :bustingup


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I’m with BMW of North America, LLC. I’m so sorry to read about this problem with your airbags. We want to help. Please phone us at (800) 831-1117 at your earliest convenience, and mention Reference #200402307241 so that we can assist you more efficiently.

BMW NA Customer Relations and Services


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

eeek! my2k here.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Damn....did you have to change your shorts after you got stopped? :yikes: 

How loud was the sound when they went off?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i've always worried about the door grab handles and the door airbag. imagine holding the handle and the airbag deploys :yikes: your arm would snap like a twig!


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

vatkens said:


> I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm so sorry to read about this problem with your airbags. We want to help. Please phone us at (800) 831-1117 at your earliest convenience, and mention Reference #200402307241 so that we can assist you more efficiently.
> 
> BMW NA Customer Relations and Services


who are u referring to?.. me or the original guy who posted this?


----------

